# Piles remedy



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi there, I'm currently 36 weeks with twins and due to be induced in two weeks. I have had piles for the last couple of weeks and am using anusol daily and also aloe Vera wipes but they don't appear to be going down at all and today feel more uncomfortable.

Is there anything that I can take that is more effective than anusol? Was hoping that as I'm at a later stage now I could possibly take something stronger?

Am really worried about having them at birth knowing they could get worse.

Thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You could try a haemorrhoid prep that contains hydrocortisone e.g. Anusol HC, Scheriproct, Xyloproct but you will need to get prescribed by GP as they are prescription only. The steroid ones available to buy in Pharmacy aren't licensed for sale in pregnancy.


To be honest not sure how effective it will be. It's the pressure on the bowel in late stages of pregnancy that cause them to flare up. They should lessen after delivery.


----------

